# Brooklands Photos Please!



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

If you took photos at Brooklands today that you'd like to share with everyone, could you do one of the following:

1) If your a web-meister and can host them yourselves, post a link here...
2) If you can just get as far as e-mailing a piccy (or a zip file of several pictures), e-mail them to [email protected] and we'll host them somewhere 

Thanks, Clive


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Clive, you can download the original full sized Brooklands images from my website:
http://www.fotki.com/mackem

Let me know if you need any help in accessing them.

Cheers


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a panoramic I've just spent the last hour photochopping together :roll:

Shame about the telegraph pole in the way! :x

Very low res version (172K): http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... ow_res.jpg

Low res version (687K): http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... ow_res.jpg

I have the original which is very high res (2.5 MB file) - if there is enough interest I'll upload it to my server (which takes ages as I've only got a 56K connection at the moment  )

Cheers
Mark


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

A few of my pics

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v316/ ... lands2004/

I also have small vid clip of WAK doing the Test Hill, but I dont have anywhere to host it. (just over 4.5Meg)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Andy - especially for DSC00579.jpg - my other half driving out of the banking shot 

Send the movie to me at [email protected] - we might not host it straight away, but we are collecting as many pics and film as we can for use in a little project 

Clive


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

For what it's worth here's a link to a few more - these are downsized from the originals (around 5-10MB each). If you would like a copy of the original let me know.

http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kry ... /my_photos

KyTTen

PS Great day out...


----------



## shazy01 (Jul 19, 2004)

You have taken some nice pics of my car behind yours on race track, 225 glacia blue with full audi body kit, had a great day..


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

KryTTen said:


> For what it's worth here's a link to a few more - these are downsized from the originals (around 5-10MB each). If you would like a copy of the original let me know.
> 
> http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kry ... /my_photos
> 
> ...


Was to busy cleaning the car to actually take a pic of it at Brooklands - any chance you can let me the full size one you have mate?

Ta


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

KryTTen said:


> For what it's worth here's a link to a few more - these are downsized from the originals (around 5-10MB each). If you would like a copy of the original let me know.


More great pics


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

all original size... big.
http://www.wak-tt.com/brooklands2004/brooklands2004.htm


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

KryTTen said:


> For what it's worth here's a link to a few more - these are downsized from the originals (around 5-10MB each). If you would like a copy of the original let me know.


couple of shots of me in there 

Nice one - thank you!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

My pics here


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice pics everyone, especially Wak.

I'm annoyed i didn't go now, and will look forward to next years meet.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

great pics gav


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Superb pics everyone, keep them coming.

Gav,
Who was that dude with the T13 CUT number plate?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> Superb pics everyone, keep them coming.
> 
> Gav,
> Who was that dude with the T13 CUT number plate?


No idea :wink: - but judging by the plate he could have worked with diamonds


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > Superb pics everyone, keep them coming.
> ...


i meet a few diamond geezers on sunday


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

roninWas to busy cleaning the car to actually take a pic of it at Brooklands - any chance you can let me the full size one you have mate?
Ta[/quote said:


> Ronin - tried pm'ing you but it didn't work. Would be happy to send through, but each image is 8.6 MB :!: :!: :!: Can put n CD and post if that would help...
> 
> Try pm'ing me...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A few more picture of the great day 
Click Here

(sorry this is the same post as in another thread :? )


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A few more pics :-
http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk ... index.html

If originals are required please drop me a IM

Norman


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some of the pictures I took at the Brooklands TT meeting :
http://clantt.free.fr/photos/brooklands

They are available at high resolution if someone wants them.


----------



## shazy01 (Jul 19, 2004)

here's mine at brooklands...


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Don't forget the TT photo contest people. 

Send your pics to SteveTT: [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27737


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

shazy01 said:


> here's mine at brooklands...


Shazy, do you have more? Don't seem to be able to browse that website...


----------



## shazy01 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok will try to post more later


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Here is a video of a french attendee doing the hillclimb test at Brooklands (file size = 4.6 MB) :

http://clantt.free.fr/photos/brooklands/12...26-2656_MVI.AVI


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Linky not worky. 

[edit]

Try this one : HERE

:wink: [/edit]


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Linky not worky.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...


Thank you Scotty !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have seen Franck's pictures and you had some fireworks during your stay at Hilton. What was is for? (14th July, French revolution?)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I have seen Franck's pictures and you had some fireworks during your stay at Hilton. What was is for? (14th July, French revolution?)


It was a firework for a weeding that was celebrated at the Hilton at the same time we had the diner there.


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Not many pictures, but some fun videos of the test hill (best with Kitty's commentary turned up  )

Quite a good one of your run too Clive!

http://becorpnot001.bewithus.com/hosted/we/pictures.nsf/plinks/WELE-638PKS


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Great vids WabbiTT. 

Kitty's a VERY naughty girl. 

BAD Kitty. :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit slow getting this on sorry

http://photos.wanadoo.co.uk/album/780132


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well until stgeorgex997 posted, I didn't know wanadoo allowed public acces to the photos  so also somewhat late, here are some of mine.

http://photos.wanadoo.co.uk/album/818629

Moley


----------

